# What do you think about ARMATRAC



## ykosova

I want to buy 80 Hp tractor. When i surfed on net, i saw ARMATRAC incidentally. I searched it some site and watched its videos in field captured . It is very powerful and strong than other brands' tractor. It has ZF tranmission(T-537 model) and it has Perkins engine from UK. The best feature from others, it is heavy. 80 Hp tractor is 4 tons. Its unbelievable.
Please share your ideas about Armatrac, if you used or know it.


----------

